# Which Asian Shopping Sites Ship to India? Name a few!!



## rollcage (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am wondering this for long which sites are there that ship the gadgets or products to India. We know that Amazon.com is good place to buy but sadly they dont ship to outside usa. Ebay.com is good but they have high shipping cost at most products. forget ebay.in thats Indian site anyway and generally over priced stuff.

I know one thats www.dealextreme.com but thats only accessories. 

 I am talking about good bargain Asian sites. That ships Hardware stuff, gadgets and Electronics too.

Regards
roll


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

lockerz.com
You can redeem gadgets with your points


Check my siggy


----------

